# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Sumatran Wagler's Viper (growth)

## Ibenk Sevenfoldism

DOB March 20 2011

pict may 27 2011


Pict November 17 2011


pict February 11 2012


pict May 21 2012


pict June 30 2012

----------

4Ballz (07-24-2012)

----------


## 4Ballz

how much darker will that get? huge difference.

----------


## heathers*bps

Awesome pics and absolutely gorgeous snake! Thanks for sharing  :Good Job:

----------

Ibenk Sevenfoldism (07-24-2012)

----------


## Ibenk Sevenfoldism

> how much darker will that get? huge difference.


like this (female parent)

snake on the right is the male parent

- - - Updated - - -




> Awesome pics and absolutely gorgeous snake! Thanks for sharing


thank U...  :Smile: 

btw, sorry about my grammer, i'm from indonesia

----------

4Ballz (07-24-2012)

----------


## Kara

Wow!!  Very, very impressive animals!  Thank you so much for sharing these pics.  :Smile:

----------

Ibenk Sevenfoldism (07-24-2012)

----------


## reptileexperts

Gotta Love Wagler's man!

----------


## Sama

Big head, very nice looking snake. Good luck with him!

----------


## Vasiliki

Fantastic photos. Wow, what a progression! Stunning animal

----------


## Ibenk Sevenfoldism

new pics
zoom head

november 08 2011


july 19 2012

----------


## Valentine Pirate

> like this (female parent)
> 
> snake on the right is the male parent


Are they sexually dimorphic? The snake (or bit of it) I can see on the right is pretty bright green. Are the males usually that bright color while the females are speckled and larger?

Awesome hots though! Very very pretty (and cool color change to boot)

----------


## Anatopism

Beautiful snake! Is his name Raphael, and does he enforce justice in the city sewers using advanced martial arts?

----------

Ibenk Sevenfoldism (07-25-2012)

----------


## jason_ladouceur

Aaawww. She's grown into her head now. Love wags, and that one is sweet. Can't understand why you would want to free handle her though. Hanging from your finger like that with out a doubt puts you well within strike range. Hope you keep serum for trimeresurus on hand because with handling protocols like that you are going to need it.  :Sad:

----------


## Ibenk Sevenfoldism

> Are they sexually dimorphic? The snake (or bit of it) I can see on the right is pretty bright green. Are the males usually that bright color while the females are speckled and larger?
> 
> Awesome hots though! Very very pretty (and cool color change to boot)


yes they are....
male is always green, no mutation
only the females who have the mutation and the size can reach 1 meter

I am from Indonesia, :Smile: 
and snakes are also  :Snake:

----------


## Ibenk Sevenfoldism

> Aaawww. She's grown into her head now. Love wags, and that one is sweet. Can't understand why you would want to free handle her though. Hanging from your finger like that with out a doubt puts you well within strike range. Hope you keep serum for trimeresurus on hand because with handling protocols like that you are going to need it.


this snake have mid venom. This snake has a calm character :Snake: 
I keep it of since Born

by the way, thanks for reminding me, but in Indonesia only has polyvalent antivenin  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Robyn@SYR

Beautiful snake. Frightening handling photo!

----------


## Ibenk Sevenfoldism

> Beautiful snake. Frightening handling photo!


thanks alot :Smile: 

hehe
dont try this @home  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Mike41793

What is it eating in the last pic? Doesnt really look like a rat or mouse...

----------


## Ibenk Sevenfoldism

mice baby...fur wet with water  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ibenk Sevenfoldism

update pics July 29 2012




Waggy with Blood Python

----------

4Ballz (07-28-2012)

----------


## Alexandra V

That is an absolutely stunning animal! Those changes are incredible. Thank you for sharing the growth pics, I loved this post!

----------

Ibenk Sevenfoldism (07-29-2012)

----------


## Ibenk Sevenfoldism

> That is an absolutely stunning animal! Those changes are incredible. Thank you for sharing the growth pics, I loved this post!


This is the real snake from Indonesia
n I am from Indonesia


yaa .. u're welcome...!!!  :Smile:

----------


## jason_ladouceur

I'm curios do you work with any of the other locals? :cens0r:I've worked with tons of arboreal vipers, mainly atheris. But I've always loved wags. Any Kilamantons by any chance?:cens0r:

----------


## Ibenk Sevenfoldism

update August 09 2012

FANG


look @ me  :Sneeze: 


in dark room

----------


## Flikky

They look so funny with their way overly-big head when they're really young. Gorgeous snake though  :Smile:

----------


## Ibenk Sevenfoldism

> DOB March 20 2011
> 
> pict may 27 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Pict November 17 2011
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for error pics on page #1

----------


## Ibenk Sevenfoldism

desember 07 2012

----------

_Anatopism_ (03-21-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

I LOVE the color change! I actually think he/she looks better now than as a hatchling, which seems rare in most snakes. Thank you for posting.

----------

Ibenk Sevenfoldism (03-22-2013)

----------


## Ibenk Sevenfoldism

> I LOVE the color change! I actually think he/she looks better now than as a hatchling, which seems rare in most snakes. Thank you for posting.


she is a female snake, the maximum length is 1 meter more but for males, only about 50cm, and for males not change color, stay green
yes, urwell

godbless

----------

_Annarose15_ (03-21-2013)

----------

